# Info : 1997 Audi A4 12v 2.8l V6 Throttle Body bolts up to 16v manifold, has throttle position sensor TPS



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

Just posting this up on the interwebs so people can search for it and maybe find this information if they are trying to do a MS swap or any stand alone swap that needs a TPS for the old oblong big circle small circle throttle bodies. 

I have a 1997 Audi A4 V6, 12v model, and it came with a thorttle body that has a TPS on it. Bolts right up with the throttle cable bracket. I cut off the extra throttle cable end connector that it had on it for the cruise control so that it's small but it fits into my Scirocco with no modification at all. 

Pin 1 : Ground 
Pin 2 : 5v vref 
Pin 3 : Signal 

The other pins on there you don't have to worry about. One is a ground I think and the other is full throttle or something. The diameter of the intake holes are near the same. Big holes are identical but the small hole is smaller on the Audi A4 TB because of some weird huge nipple that comes off of the TB. The passage goes all the way through the TB to both sides of the plate but the stock 16v intake mani blocks off the port on the intake manifold side so it's only open up to air pre-TB. Could be used for boost, MAP, etc. 

I'll post up a pic of it installed later.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

One note about this throttle body. Although it did come on some 97 model A4s the wiring info came from a 96.....


----------



## mauzer76 (Feb 23, 2008)

Pics?


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*FV-QR*

pics would def be cool to see


----------

